# Help With GE Dallee Diesel sound card install



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

can anyone help me out say with some photos i have an aristo dash9 with a Ge Dallee sound card and install kits also i have the aristo art-5474 receiver but its my first sound install and i don't know where to start i have the speaker port and power port on the lcoco and i get i think how to hook up the ART-5474 to triger the sound but i dont know the loco side

Any help would be great


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Dave Bodnar’s instructions for mounting a DALLEE SOUND BOARD are on the Aristo-Craft web site in the Technical Support Section. Just click on the link to read it.


http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo/revolution/Revolution_TE_Manual_Sound_Supplement_3-18-09.pdf


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Paul i had seen this link before and couldn't remember where it was Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Gentlemen... the ART-5474 receiver is for the 27 MHz Train engineer. It has 5 outputs, 2 are for switch machines, 1 is on and off for lamps, which leaves 2 for triggering sounds, horn and bell would be my choices... you need to use outputs "D" and "E". 

The link provided by Paul is for an entirely different system, the new 2.4 GHz Revolution system.

I have some information on my site, but I would reference George Schreyer's site, see this page:

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/art-5474_tips.html

You might also find more specific installation tips on the Aristo forum, especially if you want battery backup for sounds, etc. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg thanks for the link i just need some pictures to show where the colors go for the speaker and power Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Does your receiver work ok? I have had reception problems with them, and they normally do not work on anything but freq 1 and track 1... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The accessory receivers work on freq 1 only any one of the 10 tracks. I have units on tracks 1 and 2 working. 
FYI, Aristo manual states freq 1 only for accessory receiver usage.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys i got it all hooked up with the Dallee sound card all seems to be working so far i just need the snow to melt to be able to lay my track and run the dask 9


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Track 1 gave me about 30 foot range, track 2 gave me 8 foot on same receiver with no movement of the antenna. I tested 6 units. I did not test other tracks very rigorously, based on all the comments on the Aristo forum. 

Next time I have the hardware in my hands I will wring it more, I now have some more test equipment to analyze further. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg i have some strange news to give you with my dash-9 i seem to have issue's if i am standing near the track but say if i am 100 feet from the layout out of sight from the dash9 i can play all of the sounds i think its just a issue with the aristo antenna i will be playing around with this more but i at least am able to run the dash 9 on battery power for now


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good deal, yes, you can actually be too close... the units are tunable, and I found that tuning them eliminated that kind of problem in most cases, but I do not recommend it if you do not have experience doing this. 

Try collapsing your transmitter antenna or orienting it a different way when you are close to the loco. 

Regards, Greg


----------

